# Quinn Health Insurance



## norbatious (31 May 2010)

After being on Plan B for 8 years, we decided to down grade, now my wife has a problem with her back which may require surgery, she has had this problem for a number of years but it suddenly got worse.

My question is will quinn let her go back up to plan B or will she have to wait a number of years as it was an existing problem that flared up.


----------



## scuby (31 May 2010)

plan B with Quinn ! do you mean VHI plan B, or the quinn version of plan B ?

You could try back dating the policy to pay for the higher plan, but they may not want to if they know a claim is coming in.
As it's a condition that was there, and you want to up-grade again, there would be a 2 year waiting period for that.

see rule 4B+C on the attached on vhi site
http://www.vhi.ie/pdf/products/memberhbook_Apr10.pdf

quinn vesion :http://www.quinn-healthcare.com/html/waiting.htm


----------



## NovaFlare77 (1 Jun 2010)

Have you checked what cover your current plan has in this scenario? The same consultants are covered on all plans with any given health insurer, and there's no difference in what hospital treatments are covered either. The main difference is _where_ you are covered (i.e. in public hospitals or in private hospitals).


----------

